# MP res in Ottawa



## andpro (29 Mar 2006)

Does the 33 Military Police Platoon in Ottawa still exist? I can't find any info on it. I am wondering because I am now with 30 MP coy and wanting to go to the University of Ottawa.  
Thanks


----------



## Synthos (29 Mar 2006)

There is a MP unit in ottawa but I'm afraid I don't know the name


----------



## Streeter (29 Mar 2006)

yeah they still exist, ask some of the guys that just got off their ql3 last summer what they thought of them haha. Check the recruiting room at the unit as well, sgt brine should have info i know they have stuff for 15 mp coy


----------



## Poppa (30 Mar 2006)

www.2mpcoy.com

Or contact the unit itself. PM me and I'll kick out contact info.

Streeter...ever the thing about glass houses? You don't want to start a flame war.

Cheers


----------



## Streeter (30 Mar 2006)

Oh i've got no beef, great bunch of guys and girls, i just heard some horror stories from all parties about relations on a particular course.


----------



## andpro (21 Apr 2006)

Thanks guys I apreciate it


----------



## CDNmilMBR (5 May 2014)

What happened to 33 MP Platoon in Ottawa? Does it still exist?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 May 2014)

They are part of 2 MP Regiment.

Sub-units are as follows:
Regimental Headquarters - Toronto, Ontario (Total Force)
20 MP Coy:
2 Military Police Platoon - Petawawa, Ontario (Regular Force)
21 MP Coy:
31 Military Police Platoon - London, Ontario (Reserve Force)
                    Detachment Kingston, Ontario (Reserve Force)
32 Military Police Platoon - Toronto, Ontario (Reserve Force)
33 Military Police Platoon - Ottawa, Ontario (Reserve Force)
22 MP Coy:
Military Police Detachment - Kingston, Ontario (Regular Force)
Military Police Detachment - Petawawa, Ontario (Regular Force)
Military Police Detachment - Meaford, Ontario (Regular Force)
Military Police Detachment- Toronto, Ontario (Regular Force)
Military Police Detachment - London, Ontario (Regular Force)
Military Police Detachment - Northern Ontario (Regular Force)


----------



## Poppa (5 May 2014)

Parade on Tues nights at Maj E.J.G. Holland V.C. Armouries, 2100 Walkley Rd


----------



## FJAG (5 May 2014)

Can anyone in the MPs explain to me the "somewhat unconventional" company/platoon numbering system within Land Forces Military Police Group?

 :stars:

 :cheers:


----------



## dapaterson (5 May 2014)

The MP regiments are numbered IAW the former Area Support Group nomenclature.

Res F dets are numbered IAW the Res F Bde who share their AOR.

Of course, MPs were stripped out of the environments and put into the MP mothership, just as the Health Services were consolidated.  Next up: the Int world, I suspect.


----------



## FJAG (6 May 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The MP regiments are numbered IAW the former Area Support Group nomenclature.
> 
> Res F dets are numbered IAW the Res F Bde who share their AOR.
> 
> Of course, MPs were stripped out of the environments and put into the MP mothership, just as the Health Services were consolidated.  Next up: the Int world, I suspect.



Thanks for the response.

I see where the reg f platoons' numbers are tied to the old CMBG numbers (and thereby the ASGs) but the reserve ones don't jibe. I've tried looking on the CF web site for the numbers but only found info on 3 MP Regt. For the rest, I'm looking at the wikipedia site http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Forces_Military_Police#Land_Force_Military_Police_Group which for all I know may very well be wrong (and for 3 MP Regt it is as it doesn't mention 31 MP Coy or 31 MP Pl). According to Wikipedia only the company and the three platoons in Ontario match up - the rest look quite off.

 ???

It's lttle things like this that keep me up late at night.

 :cheers:


----------



## garb811 (7 May 2014)

Reserve MP Platoons used to be integrated into the Reserve Service Battalions, just like at one point the Reg Force MP Platoons had been integrated into the Reg Force Service Battalions.  While that didn't last long for the Reg Force, Reserve MP Platoons remained integrated with the Reserve Service Battalions until...uh...I want to say 2002 or so...? but don't quote me on that.  As a result, each Reserve MP Platoon that was integrated with the Service Battalion bore the same number as that Service Battalion.  So 31 MP Pl was with 31 Service Battalion etc.  When the Reserve MP Platoons became independent from the Reserve Service Battalions, they retained the same numbers and that has perpetuated to this day.

At the same time, the Areas formed the independent Reserve MP Platoons into MP Companys and numbered the companies 15 for LFWA, 2 for LFCA and 30 for LFAA based on the C Pro C Units that had been in those geographical locations back in the day.  The company numberings did not reflect the Platoon numbering structure, nor the Reg Force Platoon numbering structure as at that time the Reserve MP Companys were not affiliated with the Reg Force in any formal fashion.

When the Land Force MP Units stood up and integrated the Land Force Reg Force MP some Units renumbered the companies to make numerical sense, like 2 MP Unit whereas 1 MP Unit chose to number the newly formed Company as 10 MP Company.

Thus we are left today with a system today that doesn't really match anything else the CAF and is almost counter-intuitive to someone looking in.


----------



## dapaterson (7 May 2014)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Reserve MP Platoons used to be integrated into the Reserve Service Battalions, just like at one point the Reg Force MP Platoons had been integrated into the Reg Force Service Battalions.  While that didn't last long for the Reg Force, Reserve MP Platoons remained integrated with the Reserve Service Battalions until...uh...I want to say 2002 or so...? but don't quote me on that.  As a result, each Reserve MP Platoon that was integrated with the Service Battalion bore the same number as that Service Battalion.  So 31 MP Pl was with 31 Service Battalion etc.  When the Reserve MP Platoons became independent from the Reserve Service Battalions, they retained the same numbers and that has perpetuated to this day.



Er, no.  Until recently, Res Svc Bns were numbered in a pattern aligned with the Reg F - so, for example, in LFCA, home of 2 CMBG, there were 28 Svc Bn in Ottawa and 26 Svc Bn in North Bay and Sault Ste Marie, both within the AOR of 33 CBG.  (At the time, all Res Svc Bns in LFCA were numbered 2x to reflect their connection with 2 Svc Bn, the Reg F Svc Bn in 2 CMBG; those in LFWA were 1x becasue of 1 Svc Bn; SQFT were 5x for 5 BNS, and LFAA were all 3x, reflecting the non-existent 3 CMBG).  The recent Army Reserve CSS restructure saw Res Svc Bns reduced to a single unit per CBG, which in turn was renumbered to align with the CBG - so, in impeccable Army Math, 28 + 26 = 33 Svc Bn, located in North Bay, Ottawa and Sault Ste Marie.

At the time of the removal of the MP Pls from the Svc Bns, then, the numbering was different - by that logic, the MP Pl in Ottawa would be 28 MP Pl, but it isn't - at some point the Res MP Pl numbering was changed to align with the CBGs.  (Of note, the Reserve Field Ambulances still show that old numbering, so the Fd Amb in Ottawa is 28 Fd Amb, showing their origin as part of a larger CSS unit many moons ago).


For additional confusion, before the renumbering 33 Svc Bn was a unit located in Halifax, which is now 36? Svc Bn.


Or, in other words, it's all a confusing mess.


----------



## FJAG (7 May 2014)

It may be a bit of a mess but I now see the rationale/background and I can see the sense behind it.

Thanks Garb811 and dapaterson.

Points inbound

 :cheers:


----------



## garb811 (7 May 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Er, no.  Until recently, Res Svc Bns were numbered in a pattern aligned with the Reg F - so, for example, in LFCA, home of 2 CMBG, there were 28 Svc Bn in Ottawa and 26 Svc Bn in North Bay and Sault Ste Marie, both within the AOR of 33 CBG.  (At the time, all Res Svc Bns in LFCA were numbered 2x to reflect their connection with 2 Svc Bn, the Reg F Svc Bn in 2 CMBG; those in LFWA were 1x becasue of 1 Svc Bn; SQFT were 5x for 5 BNS, and LFAA were all 3x, reflecting the non-existent 3 CMBG).  The recent Army Reserve CSS restructure saw Res Svc Bns reduced to a single unit per CBG, which in turn was renumbered to align with the CBG - so, in impeccable Army Math, 28 + 26 = 33 Svc Bn, located in North Bay, Ottawa and Sault Ste Marie.
> 
> At the time of the removal of the MP Pls from the Svc Bns, then, the numbering was different - by that logic, the MP Pl in Ottawa would be 28 MP Pl, but it isn't - at some point the Res MP Pl numbering was changed to align with the CBGs.  (Of note, the Reserve Field Ambulances still show that old numbering, so the Fd Amb in Ottawa is 28 Fd Amb, showing their origin as part of a larger CSS unit many moons ago).
> 
> ...


True, good point that I missed that iteration to the CBG alignment in Ontario and Quebec.  That wasn't universal though, out west the MP Pls have retained the same numbering throughout and in LFAA, 31, 32, 33, 36, and 37 MP Pls consolidated as 30 MP Pl when MP were split from the Svc Bns, which eventually expanded to 30 MP Coy and 3 MP Regt now has 301, 302 and 303 MP Pls as their Reserve MP Pls.  So...tada!  Even more of a confusing mess.

Example of how this worked as per the 33 Svc Bn website:



> In 1975 all service Battalions were numbered and we became 28 (Ottawa) Service Battalion. The following year the district's 28 Military Police Platoon was attached to the unit, and in 1980 the Medical Company was detached and became independent at NDMC. On 31 March 2004 28 MP Platoon was detached to 2 Area Support Group, and on 1 April 2003 the Platoon became 33 MP Platoon.


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2014)

garb811 said:
			
		

> True, good point that I missed that iteration to the CBG alignment in Ontario and Quebec.  That wasn't universal though, out west the MP Pls have retained the same numbering throughout and in LFAA, 31, 32, 33, 36, and 37 MP Pls consolidated as 30 MP Pl when MP were split from the Svc Bns, which eventually expanded to 30 MP Coy and 3 MP Regt now has 301, 302 and 303 MP Pls as their Reserve MP Pls.  So...tada!  Even more of a confusing mess.



That looks like they adopted an American Regimental Numbering system out West for those MP Regt/Coy/Platoons.


----------

